# My other passion



## Darrin (Aug 7, 2008)

I also make plugs. Be kind as I am newer (1year) to turning. I don't blame you if you don't know what these are.... but they sell at tattoo shops all over. They go in your ears and yes, I own my own my own set


----------



## clthayer (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't get it???


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, not for me, but if I was going to have things sticking through my ear lobs I would want something like that.


----------



## Darrin (Aug 7, 2008)

Ever seen anyone walking around with some seriously huge earlobes? These go in them


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 7, 2008)

PaulDoug said:


> Well, not for me, but if I was going to have things sticking through my ear lobs I would want something like that.



as long as you don't have any wood allergies. Could you imagine becoming sensitive to rosewoods while having a set in? uch:


----------



## spitfire (Aug 7, 2008)

Those are sweet, I would make a set myself but can't have them with the new job


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 7, 2008)

what gauge are those - i'm seeing the empty holes more and more at the prison I work at.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 7, 2008)

What do you use fr a finish on them?


----------



## railrider1920 (Aug 7, 2008)

Neat idea. I'm also wondering about the finish. If you don't mind me asking, what do you get for them? I might have to give then a try. I have several shops in my area. Might see if I could trade for some ink....


----------



## penhead (Aug 8, 2008)

We had a friend of a member of our turners club give a quick demo on making something similar to those. His was actually a small snap box, sized as gauges that fit in his ear. And while that isn't really something _I_ would turn, he getting a very nice price for a pair of them.


----------



## Skye (Aug 8, 2008)

Gaboon ebony is a popular plug wood.


----------



## LanceD (Aug 8, 2008)

spitfire said:


> What do you use fr a finish on them?


 
Ear wax ? :smile-big:


----------



## Darrin (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks guys. 1st off when making plugs, you must do some serious research so as not to put bad wood types in potential clients ears. Nothing from the rosewood family ever comes out of my shop. I use Bloodwood, marblewood, ebony, gaboon ebony, amboyna burl to name a few. The list is too large. Also for a finish, You CAN NOT use anything that could go rancid, or cause chemical leaching into the body. use only Jojoba oil. Its Vegan and friendly for the body. The pic is of plugs from 7/16" up to 1 1/4" but I make them as small as 0g. Thanks for the kind remarks...always nice to get compliments from peers even if it's not your cup of tea


----------



## spitfire (Aug 8, 2008)

Darrin said:


> The pic is of plugs from 7/16" up to 1 1/4" but I make them as small as 0g. QUOTE]
> 
> Wouldn't that be as BIG as 0g? The smaller the number the bigger right?


----------



## Darrin (Aug 8, 2008)

No. In the piercing industry, its different than say the wire industry.  0G is .325 where 1/2" is .500. Thus .500>.325


----------



## spitfire (Aug 9, 2008)

I just know when I get new earrings, the lower the guage the thicker they are so I just assumed it would be the same for plugs.


----------



## Darrin (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes, it goes from 16g to 00g. 00g being the largest. then after 00g it starts in measures of fraction. 7/16", 1/2" 9/16" and so on.


----------



## RMB (Aug 12, 2008)

Interesting... I've seen those in shops and said to myself "I bet I could make those...", same thing I say about anything wooden that I see. How exactly do you make them though? Mostly how do you mount something like that on the lathe?


----------

